# Where to look for USED SVS Subwoofers PC cylinder???



## Jay C Huskers (Nov 7, 2006)

It's been to long since my last post, But we have moved into a house where the basement was finished and my system sounded pretty decent. My problem, is that my mother-law moved in :gah: So the home theater was moved into the living room which is crammed up. I need to squeeze a subwoofer into the front right corner, most likely it would be a PC version of SVS. Where do I look for a used subwoofer, the living is connected to the kitchen and two bedrooms. the space is about 12 x 30 that's a good guess... my current sub is Paradigm subwoofer 10 inch and it's about 7-10 years old. A SVS would blow the house down for sure :hsd:....Thanks for any help in this matter and by the way Happy Thanksgiving!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

There is a used CS Ultra on audiogon, comes with its own amp... 

He's in NY, somewhat close.... 

http://www.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls.pl?homesubw&1231124101&/SVS-CS-Ultra-


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I've seen some in the past on audiogon and here at the forum in the clasiified section :yes:

You can also check craiglist and maybe you're lucky.

Why don't you DIY one ...I'm in the process of making one raying:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Are you still looking for the SVS cylinder subs???


----------



## strugs (Feb 26, 2008)

If he is not, I am...

Send me a PM if you have inside info. Thanks.


----------

